# ولأننا نحب العمار والمعمارين ... قريبا دورة خاصة بالكودة المباني الموفرة للطاقة



## م.محمد الكردي (16 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="3 70"]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كما وعدتكم سابقا .......... والآن أصبحت مادة الدورة جاهزة وبالعربية:15: 

وإليكم بعض عناوين المواضيع التي سأطرحها لكم 

1) اعتبارات عامة في التصميم الحراري

2) الارتياح الحراري

3) الاختزان الحراري

4) الجسور الحرارية في العناصر الانشائية

5) المقاومة الحرارية للعناصر الانشائية

6) الانتقالية الحرارية

7)حساب الأحمال الحرارية والتبريدية

8) الخصائص الحرارية للمواد

9) طبيعة تركيب المواد العازلة للحرارة

10) الرطوبة الداخلية الناتجة عن التكثف


وغيرها الكثير الكثير من مراجع علمية رائعة .... كل ما أتمناه رضا الله عز وجل وخدمة الجميع في سبيل نشر فكرة وتكنولوجيا الطاقة المتجددة في كافة المجالات

أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منها انشاء الله

ستبدأ الدورة مع بداية شهر 7 انشاء الله

تحياتي لكم

م.محمد الكردي:13: [/FRAME]​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (17 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الموضوع كويس جدا

بس ياريت لو ممكن معلومات اكثر عنه علشان نعرف شرك مثلا
هل له اشتراك خاص ام ماذا و متى و اين؟

نريد من حضاراتكم التوضيح اكثر


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (17 يونيو 2006)

الدورة ستكون من خلال هذا القسم (قسم الطاقة المتجددة) وستكون على شكل مشاركات شبيهة بالدورة التي تطرح حاليا

شكرا لك


----------



## a_colorgroup (17 يونيو 2006)

الموضوع أكثر من رائع وأنا على استعداد بالالتزام ان شاء الله


----------



## أبوالوليد (19 يونيو 2006)

الله يجزاكم خير على هذه الأفكار الأكثر من رائعة .. إلى الأمام


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 يونيو 2006)

وين همة المعمارين

إذا ما في تفاعل ما في دورة


----------



## أبوالوليد (27 يونيو 2006)

:15: :79: :5: :5: :79: :15: 
لا تخاف الهمة موجودة وننتظر جديدكم
:80: اعتذر عن غيابي لضروف قاهرة:80: 
ودمتم سالمين..​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا أخي أبو الوليد وهذا عشمي في خيرة المهندسين العرب


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 يوليو 2006)

بدأت في انزال الدروس على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22974


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يناير 2008)

أعتقد أن على المعماريين عبء كبير ومسؤولية ضخمة ملقاة على عاتقهم ...
وهي النهوض بالمباني إلى المستوى البيئي والحضاري ، وهذا يعني الاستفادة من طرق البناء القديمة جداً والتي لا تسلبنا البيئة السليمة ....


----------



## مايزنر (19 فبراير 2008)

بصراحة أنا حابب يكون مشروع تخرجي أن الأبنية المستدامة المعتمدة على الطاقة المتجددة لأنها المباني التي ستسود في المستقبل ويجب أنت نكون قد أعددنا العدة لهذا المستقبل وكفانا نوماً، وأتمنى أن تفيدوني في هذا الموضوع، وشكراً جزيلاً مسبقاً...


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 فبراير 2008)

تكملة الدروس قام بإنزالها احد الاخوة مشكورا على الرابط التالي\

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t62242.html


----------

